# PPC EX6XLP vs EX6XL vs EX6XLWS



## wiz561 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi!

I've been having some goofy issues lately with signals. It's really more on my cable modem than on my DTV. Nonetheless, I'd like to recrimp the connectors and would like to buy some that I could use on both.

I have a Klein VDV212-009 compression style crimper. I've used the connectors in the past from home depot. I believe they are datashark, but I could be wrong.

Before I buy some connectors, what's the difference between the EX6XL and EX6XLP connectors? I know one is for 'plenum' cabling, but is that all? Is the only reason why you would use plenum cabling is if you were to run it in air ducts?

Last question is the EX6XL and EX6XLWS. The WS on solidsignal says they are discontinued. Is PPC phasing out the WS ones? Some of these connections will be used outside and won't be in a box. 

Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The XLP version is for when plenum-rated cable and connectors are required. Most large commercial buildings require plenum-rated cabling as the buildings are closed and air is circulated via the building's air management system. Can't have any cables that release toxic gasses when burned. But there's little reason to worry about that in a single family home; windows open and there are lots of ways to escape quickly.

The WS (weather seal) connectors are being discontinued because none of the TV providers in the US have approved them. DirecTV and Dish have both come down hard on installers, requiring the use of only materials on their "approved materials list", and even though the EX6XL connectors are approved, the WS variants aren't. None of the major cable companies have approved them either, so the market for the WS versions has dried up.

Basically, you'll want to stick to the EX6XL. It is, IMO (and I have years of experience in the industry, having worked on thousands of installs, and have even done my own dye testing to evaluate moisture migration) the best connector on the market for RG6, provided you don't have a specific need (like plenum-rating).


----------



## wiz561 (Dec 7, 2010)

got it. Thank you for the response and it looks like I will order the EX6XL.


----------



## liquidctv (Oct 14, 2010)

>and have even done my own dye testing to evaluate moisture migration)

Really.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sure. It isn't hard to do.

Put some food coloring in water, put the water in jars, and dunk the connectors in the jars. I used a single loop of coax with the same brand of connector on both ends, with both connectors torqued to 30 ft/lbs on a barrel connector. I let the connections sit in the jar for 24 hours, removed them, and then cut the connectors in half with a Dremel using a cut-off wheel attachment. I also cut the coax in two lengthwise with a utility knife.

The dye makes it easy to see which connectors leak and now badly.


----------

